# Move ZFS to a bigger HDD, add an NTFS partition at the end



## xserg86 (Jul 29, 2013)

*H*ello,

*I*f *I* install freebsd FreeBSD on ZFS using the whole disk (through pcbsd PC-BSD's TrueOS installer) and copy data to another drive with more capacity sector by sector, is it possible to add another partition at the end of the disk for another operating system (say, NTFS for Windows XP)?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't copy sector by sector.  It assumes the drive is full, which they rarely are, wasting time.  It also assumes that ZFS won't notice the change, which may not be a safe assumption.

Partition the new drive like you want and do a `zfs send | zfs receive` to transfer the data.  It will be safer and probably faster.


----------

